
Remote First: Why Isn’t Every Company Boundaryless - Turingcom
https://readwrite.com/2020/02/07/remote-first-why-isnt-every-company-boundaryless/
======
Turingcom
Authorities like Sam Altman of Y-Combinator, Angel List’s Naval Ravikant,
Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, and Bill Gurley, GP at Benchmark Capital, believe
boundaryless companies built by remote-distributed teams are the future of
work. So why isn't every company remote-first?

